# New Car Choices - Growing Up



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Looking for some advice on a possible new vehicle.

I currently have a 1998 ek9 and a 2008 Type R GT…both are great cars, however im starting to get a bit bored with them and being 24 in a few months time im considering something a bit more “grown up”.

My Civic which I use daily is getting 28mpg, which is about normal, however I feel that this is relatively poor for this car and the performance on offer.

I don’t do a lot of miles as I only work 8 miles from home, however at work I can be asked to visit site which are anything up to 50miles from the office, albeit not very often.

Ive been looking at BMW 325/330d coupes– 55 or newer, but also been drawn to E46 M3’s (any age). Ive always liked the M3, and believe that the running costs are relatively high. Id be lucky to get 25mpg and servicing is a must, however for some reason im constantly drawn to them.

What are your opinions and is there anything else that comes to mind? TIA :thumb:


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

get yourself a nice Audi, Not a fan of newish BMW's see to many with electrical faults..

or consider a Mercedes? the sayins goes "A man trying to make it has a BMW, The man thats made it has a mercedes"


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

24 doesnt seem that old to be getting a grown up car, and i would imagine insurance would be an obsticle to a lot of cars which might fall into your category.

Personally I'd buy something grown up but spirited and special. A Jag XF springs to mind.

For me the 3 Series is a bit juvenile, i'd have to say the 5 Series would be better longer term.


----------



## Young_JD (Mar 8, 2013)

Look for a decent 535d, but a m-sport one... Has all the show with a lot of go! Plus a good 30+ mpg


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

luke123 said:


> get yourself a nice Audi, Not a fan of newish BMW's see to many with electrical faults..
> 
> or consider a Mercedes? the sayins goes "A man trying to make it has a BMW, The man thats made it has a mercedes"


I do like the new Mercedes, especially the C-Class Coupes. However I think they would be outwith my budget, id be looking at approx £12k to spend (prob finance some of it).



Dixondmn said:


> 24 doesnt seem that old to be getting a grown up car, and i would imagine insurance would be an obsticle to a lot of cars which might fall into your category.
> 
> Personally I'd buy something grown up but spirited and special. A Jag XF springs to mind.
> 
> For me the 3 Series is a bit juvenile, i'd have to say the 5 Series would be better longer term.


Il have a look at the 5 Series. Insurance isnt a major concern as im covered through a fleet/trader policy.



Young_JD said:


> Look for a decent 535d, but a m-sport one... Has all the show with a lot of go! Plus a good 30+ mpg


Il have a look at these, not too sure about a saloon or 5 door.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm always confused when people draw up a shortlist of cars to suit their needs, they manage to pick cars that have little of the same attributes. 

I wouldn't even begin to consider a diesel unless I was doing big mileage. 

DPFs are prone to clogging and are an expensive fix. Doing journeys of 8 miles will never clear them. 

The E46 M3 is still a lovely car but they are getting a bit old, do have a few common problems and are far more expensive to run than the normal BMW range. 

You will likely find servicing, parts and insurance are all pretty much double the cost. 

The 335i would be my choice. Not as sharp as an M car but not that much slower and it isn't a diesel. 

They still have things to look out for too though. 

Rattly actuators being one. 

If you get a good one you will be able to take out a BMW insured warranty for £360 per year. The M3 would be well in excess of £1000.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

luke123 said:


> get yourself a nice Audi, Not a fan of newish BMW's see to many with electrical faults..
> 
> or consider a Mercedes? the sayins goes "A man trying to make it has a BMW, The man thats made it has a mercedes"


Eh? Who said that, you?

Apart from the AMG models Mercs don't drive as well as BMWs.

Audis are one of the most unreliable brands on the road. Also not in the same league to drive.

Warranty direct released their warranty figures and outside ROVER Audi have the most unreliable engines.

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/car-news/consumer-news/62383/german-cars-among-worst-engine-failures


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm in my 40's and struggling to grow up, i've no intention of changing the Type R to something more sedate just yet.

I think you might regret it if you do.


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

The M3 would be my call if you can afford the outgoings.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Shiny said:


> I'm in my 40's and struggling to grow up, i've no intention of changing the Type R to something more sedate just yet.
> 
> I think you might regret it if you do.


I might regret it yes, as ive always been a fan of the high revving Hondas. Certainly going to a diesel would be a sedate option, however id see an M3 as a good evolution/ step up. However as Kerr says maintenance costs/ general upkeep could be an issue.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

TJenkos said:


> The M3 would be my call if you can afford the outgoings.


M3 would be phenomenal…would only get a car that has full BMW history, run in service and recent inspection service, so would be looking to pay slightly more than the cheeper ones.

Doing 8 miles or so a day to work, I think I could live with the 25mpg max.
:driver:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

luke123 said:


> the sayins goes "A man trying to make it has a BMW, The man thats made it has a mercedes"


What BS saying is that?!?!!?

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

I haven't laughed as much in a looong time..... thanks for that...



Sound be a caveat in there not to make it and buy one of the mercs that rust as soon as water touches it... oh, yeah, their build quailty is on the rise... good good...

I wish I could make it and buy myself a merc...








:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

RD55 DUN said:


> M3 would be phenomenal…would only get a car that has full BMW history, run in service and recent inspection service, so would be looking to pay slightly more than the cheeper ones.
> 
> Doing 8 miles or so a day to work, I think I could live with the 25mpg max.
> :driver:


I would look at the 330.... day to day driving, I think you would be hard pushed to notice a MASSIVE difference with it and I would bet it's just as nippy as the M3 in most situations, but without the price tag to match... 

:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Kerr said:


> Eh? Who said that, you?
> 
> Apart from the AMG models Mercs don't drive as well as BMWs.
> 
> ...


Nonsense,,how many Audis do you see broke down? Cos i can't remember the last time i have.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

DJ.X-Ray said:


> Nonsense,,how many Audis do you see broke down? Cos i can't remember the last time i have.


a lot, but i generally see more VWs at the side of the road


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

DJ.X-Ray said:


> Nonsense,,how many Audis do you see broke down? Cos i can't remember the last time i have.


Do you think Warranty Direct have fabricated their figures?

I see loads.

Audi is one of the most common cars in our works car park at many spend a lot of time in the dealer.

It seems all the 1.8T/2.0T both petrol and diesel all have a catalogue of repetitive faults.

Carbon build up has caught a few guys out too. Isn't that a common issue with the V8s causing them to often run underpowered?

When the girlfriend's Mini broke down last month the RAC came out to collect the car.

They have the contract for Audi breakdown and he said it was "embarrassing" the amount of problems with Audi cars.

They have a lot of Audi's diagnostic equipment in their vans and have to attempt things that every other manufacturer would be looking to do back at the main dealer.

If it doesn't got back to the dealer for a repair is isn't counted in their reliability figure, but his opinion was they were putting too much on to the RAC to save themselves.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Never grow up! you always need something fun, even at the ripe old age of 28 like me 

I solved this problem buy buying a passat TDi as a daily hack and have the Supra TT as a weekend toy.

Best of both!

HOWEVER.... I have become rather partial of late to an M-Sport 535D....


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

DJ.X-Ray said:


> Nonsense,,how many Audis do you see broke down? Cos i can't remember the last time i have.





Dixondmn said:


> a lot, but i generally see more VWs at the side of the road


To be honest.... Audi have a real undeserved reputation as a good quality car builder...

The amount of stupid things, as well as serious issues that go wrong is just unacceptable for the price they charge...

I think most are swept under the rug as a) a lot are company cars, and b) people don't want to, or can't admit how bad they are...

This is just IMO of having 2 of the f***rs (although I have to say my S8 has been *mostly* bullet proof... it if was only water tight - Audi design fault, I would be onto a winner  )and seeing the nonsense on the Audi forum I am on... 

:thumb:



Kerr said:


> Carbon build up has caught a few guys out too. Isn't that a common issue with the V8s causing them to often run underpowered?


On older ones, YES.... :wall::wall::wall:

They *seemed* to have fixed it for newer models though....

:thumb:


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

DJ.X-Ray said:


> Nonsense,,how many Audi's do you see broke down? Cos i can't remember the last time i have.


I have a friend who bought is 10 plate Audi A4 2.0 turbo new, lots of problems starting in the first year: sound system constantly failing, folding mirrors failing, electric windows failing, dash lighting problems, coil pack problems....

I would say at least every other month its in for something, and he looks after his cars and isn't a hard driver.

Acceptable for a £25k car?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Kerr said:


> Do you think Warranty Direct have fabricated their figures?
> 
> I see loads.
> 
> ...


I can only go by experience and what i see kerr.I've had my S5 for 3years from new and never had no problems.I've had about four audis and never had any trouble whatsoever even an S3 8l which are sposed to be problematic all i changed was shocks and ARB bushes,and when i bought that it had 87k miles on it,,maybe i'm lucky with motors or know how to maintain them but that's my experience with vag cars.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> To be honest.... Audi have a real undeserved reputation as a good quality car builder...
> 
> The amount of stupid things, as well as serious issues that go wrong is just unacceptable for the price they charge...
> 
> ...


By the way, I include BMW in that too. Many of their cars should be better. There is quite a few problems that really are embarrassing.

People think German cars are ultra reliable but to be honest, none of them quite are.

Rarely can you judge the opinion of a car when someone owns it. Wait until they have sold it and you often get a fairer assessment.

The "best car ever" suddenly turns out to be nowhere near as good as the car that replaced it and finally some faults that were not mentioned before come out.

If you want car reliability I don't think there is any myth about the Japanese cars being more reliable.

In most cases they are a bit more clinical and not as nice a place to be as the German equivalent.

But hey, we can't have it all ways.


----------



## d7ve_b (Jul 1, 2010)

Keep what you've got, assuming you still enjoy them, as you don't seem to have any pressing reasons to change?

I'm 33 and drive a 10 year old S3 and 23 year old 205 GTI (and have no intention of changing any time soon)


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Kerr said:


> By the way, I include BMW in that too. Many of their cars should be better. There is quite a few problems that really are embarrassing.
> 
> People think German cars are ultra reliable but to be honest, none of them quite are.
> 
> ...


Trust me kerr i'd be the last person to defend something if i thought it was shat mate,,but anyway i don't wanna talk about car trouble no more cos if things start going d.hill i'll blame you,,lol (joke)


----------



## MikeyD (Jan 4, 2013)

RD55 DUN said:


> Looking for some advice on a possible new vehicle.
> 
> I currently have a 1998 ek9 and a 2008 Type R GT…both are great cars, however im starting to get a bit bored with them and being 24 in a few months time im considering something a bit more "grown up".
> 
> ...


Hands down go for a 335d ... just AWESOME and you'll have a smile on your face every time you pull away :driver:

Plus you'll get 40+ mpg once you stop flooring it (I must stop :wall: I must stop :wall

I've had 2 x 330d and the 335d is a completly diffrent beast !


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

MikeyD said:


> Hands down go for a 335d ... just AWESOME and you'll have a smile on your face every time you pull away :driver:
> 
> Plus you'll get 40+ mpg once you stop flooring it (I must stop :wall: I must stop :wall
> 
> I've had 2 x 330d and the 335d is a completly diffrent beast !


If he is only doing 8 miles every journey there isn't any point buying a diesel.

The 335i is faster, sounds nicer, nicer to drive and cheaper to buy which would make that the more sensible option anyways.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

d7ve_b said:


> Keep what you've got, assuming you still enjoy them, as you don't seem to have any pressing reasons to change?
> 
> I'm 33 and drive a 10 year old S3 and 23 year old 205 GTI (and have no intention of changing any time soon)


I do still enjoy them, however they are both the "same" type of car. The ek is very raw, loud, crashy, stripped out and folk look at me like im an **** (which i enjoy) lol. The FN2, is fast, relatively comfy and pretty well made.



MikeyD said:


> Hands down go for a 335d ... just AWESOME and you'll have a smile on your face every time you pull away :driver:
> 
> Plus you'll get 40+ mpg once you stop flooring it (I must stop :wall: I must stop :wall
> 
> I've had 2 x 330d and the 335d is a completly diffrent beast !


Would love something like that, with plenty of torque on tap. However with the mileage i do a 335/330d/325d may not be the most sensible option.

Not sure what i think of Audi of late, they are pretty common and just a little bland imo.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

luke123 said:


> get yourself a nice Audi, Not a fan of newish BMW's see to many with electrical faults..
> 
> or consider a Mercedes? the sayins goes "A man trying to make it has a BMW, The man thats made it has a mercedes"


I've seen 06/07 plate Mercedes cars riddled with rust everywhere.

I couldn't care less if they give a image of 'making it' as they are built so poorly.


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

I am 34 and very rarely had any car that returns better than 30mpgs....I think the Mk3 Mx5 returned an average of 33mpg and that was my best....Cars are one of my few pleasures as is driving....I would rather pay a few extra pounds at the pump for the right "experience" for me rather than settle for something that I loathed or worse made me feel nothing when I climb into it in the morning.

With all due respect 24 is nothing and you have way more damage to do before settling down into a 1.6 hybrid lol....If your fed up by all means change your car but the great thing about passions is that they never grow up so dont resist lol!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

T.D.K said:


> I've seen 06/07 plate Mercedes cars riddled with rust everywhere.
> 
> I couldn't care less if they give a image of 'making it' as they are built so poorly.


I don't think rust is a problem to modern cars.

Unless it is either completely uncared for or been poorly damaged repaired.

Don't most manufacturers give a 10+ warranty for corrosion? I thought Merc were even better?

Accidentally hit thanks for you too!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Just checked and Merc offer a 30 year anti-corrosion warranty.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

ShiningScotsman said:


> With all due respect 24 is nothing and you have way more damage to do before settling down into a 1.6 hybrid lol....If your fed up by all means change your car but the great thing about passions is that they never grow up so dont resist lol!


I dont think il ever have a 1.6 hybrid ha, that would be a sad day!

By "grown up" i was meaning a bigger/badder car - if that makes sense?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

All cars have issues although most of them seem to be with diesels and centre around dpf's and dmf's also there are a lot of timing chain failures, the BMW 4 pot diesels being bad as well as the 4 pot petrol in the mini (207too) it's odd that Audi are up there when vw/skoda/seat share the same engines. There are know issues with the oil pick up the 1.8t and 2.0tfsi, I've got one of each and engine wise they are both very good although I've never had a cheap service on the tt yet, something usually wants replacing.

Anyway back to the topic, I would be looking at .... A focus st, a 130i special edition or an Alfa brera 3.2


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

The M3 won't see 25mpg on an 8 mile journey.

335i is a good choice and the 130i too. 135i's aren't far off 12K.

A 535d may prove a bit boring (compared to a hot hatch) when chucking it about.

If you only need 2 seats try a Boxster, not the fastest but they will run rings round most things for actual driving pleasure and 12K will get a decent, under 60K 05/55 plate (cheap tax) 2.7 model (240bhp - 29mpg, 0-60 6.2 159mph)

Z4 3.0si (265bhp 32mpg) Coupe models are good too if rare, 12K will see you in an 07 plate one.

And throwing a random one in: BMW 630i are within budget (55 plate) and will do 29mpg.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

RD55 DUN said:


> I dont think il ever have a 1.6 hybrid ha, that would be a sad day!
> 
> By "grown up" i was meaning a bigger/badder car - if that makes sense?


Are you 24 or 50?

Who in their right minds buys a 6 series/5 series in their early twenties (I did try an m5 tbh when I was slightly younger than that though  Decided it wasn't for me at all)


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

6 series rock in a pimp sort of way!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

robertdon777 said:


> 6 series rock in a pimp sort of way!


A pimp would have an escalade


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Audis have a stigma now. I have one, but it is not nearly as good as it should be . I inherited it as a company car, but my Skoda Octavia vrs was a better drive by far. 

And Audis are not bomb proof.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Tricky Red said:


> Audis have a stigma now. I have one, but it is not nearly as good as it should be . I inherited it as a company car, but my Skoda Octavia vrs was a better drive by far.
> 
> And Audis are not bomb proof.


Too darn right


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> Are you 24 or 50?
> 
> Who in their right minds buys a 6 series/5 series in their early twenties (I did try an m5 tbh when I was slightly younger than that though  Decided it wasn't for me at all)


At 24, don't think I could imagine myself in a 5 door.

Plenty of responses on the matter, id certainly look at the z4 coupes, they seem a bit more manly than the convertible ones. Also the Alfa Brera 3.2…always liked these cars and fairly uncommon on the roads.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Tricky Red said:


> Audis have a stigma now. I have one, but it is not nearly as good as it should be . I inherited it as a company car, but my Skoda Octavia vrs was a better drive by far.
> 
> And Audis are not bomb proof.


Well mine have been.And i've had a S3/TT/A3/S5 never had any issues.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

RD55 DUN said:


> At 24, don't think I could imagine myself in a 5 door.


Why?

I hear this a lot on car forums, but I cant imagine why? It cant be from a styling perspective, as arguably most saloon cars look much smarter than your average family hatch back.

Coupe's are another argument altogether.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Dixondmn said:


> Why?
> 
> I hear this a lot on car forums, but I cant imagine why? It cant be from a styling perspective, as arguably most saloon cars look much smarter than your average family hatch back.
> 
> Coupe's are another argument altogether.


I would prefer a coupe over a saloon tbh at this moment in time.

However, i agree with what you are saying, some hatch cars now are only 5 door.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

DJ.X-Ray said:


> Well mine have been.And i've had a S3/TT/A3/S5 never had any issues.


What about recalls??

You honestly saying you've never had a recall in these cars?

What about the TT mechatronic unit, that was a massive one?

A3 has had 12 - 1 specific to the S3
TT has had 4

Or are you not classing them as "issues" :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> What about recalls??
> 
> You honestly saying you've never had a recall in these cars?
> 
> ...


Nope,the only one i've had from new is the S5 i've got now ,the others were 2nd hand cuey,but when i owned them not a thing apart from the S3 as i said just shocks and ARB bushes,


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

I had an Audi once, It kept breaking down.....   :tumbleweed:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> What about recalls??
> 
> You honestly saying you've never had a recall in these cars?
> 
> ...


TT Dsg wasn't a recall, it was caused by poor maintenance. The unit was bathed in oil as you know.

Buy an 8P S3, stunning machine, quattro all the toys and the image. Sprint Blue always looks nice with some mods. Easy peasy!


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

E46 m3 is 100kg heavier but has 80 more bhp. Yes, they will cost a few beans to run and keep tip top but get a late as possible CS with fsh and recent tyres, brakes and insp II and you have an awesome machine. 

I would consider a good S3 but its slower and less dynamic. I am biased however.

Mpg over 8 miles would be about 20-24mpg depending on the roads. My commute is 4.5 miles and I get 17mpg as I'm constantly accelerating and slowing down between roundabouts in Milton Keynes. 

The e46 is definitely more grown up than the hot hatches IMO.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Just get a 911 and be done with it , By the time you hit 40 you'll have already been there done that 

(i'm still waiting for mine)


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

horico said:


> E46 m3 is 100kg heavier but has 80 more bhp. Yes, they will cost a few beans to run and keep tip top but get a late as possible CS with fsh and recent tyres, brakes and insp II and you have an awesome machine.
> 
> I would consider a good S3 but its slower and less dynamic. I am biased however.
> 
> ...


You can't chuck it around like a hatch though.

I worry about how happy it is putting miles on now they're all getting on a bit.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

gally said:


> TT Dsg wasn't a recall, it was caused by poor maintenance. The unit was bathed in oil as you know.
> 
> Buy an 8P S3, stunning machine, quattro all the toys and the image. Sprint Blue always looks nice with some mods. Easy peasy!





> Volkswagen Group of America has issued two separate recall for numerous Audi and VW models equipped with its DSG dual-clutch transmission. *The first recall involves 16,000* 2009-2010MY cars manufactured between September 2008 and August 2009.
> 
> The models affected are Audi's A3, TT Coupe and Roadster, plus VW's Eos and Jetta Sedan and SportWagen. In this case, a faulty temperature sensor could cause the DSG transmission to shift into neutral while the vehicle is being driven.
> 
> The *second recall affects approximately 43,000 Volkswagens and 10,300 Audis * of the 2007-2009 model years including the VW R32, Jetta, Jetta SportWagen, GTI, Eos, as well as the Audi A3 and TT.


How is that not classed as a recall??? 

here is a UK link where an Audi forum is trying to put Audi on watchdog over it...

http://www.audi-forums.com/vw-passat-forum/45132-calling-all-dsg-owners.html

All of this was caused by poor maintenance??

:thumb:


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> You can't chuck it around like a hatch though.
> 
> I worry about how happy it is putting miles on now they're all getting on a bit.


Going for it on any road in a '46 ///M is a shed load of fun. RWD, a load of grunt and a great chassis are brilliant. As said, a late model CS would now be my choice. Similar vintage to a 56/7 MY S3.

The op should try a few motors and work out exactly what he wants from the new car....


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

horico said:


> Going for it on any road in a '46 ///M is a shed load of fun. RWD, a load of grunt and a great chassis are brilliant. As said, a late model CS would now be my choice. Similar vintage to a 56/7 MY S3.
> 
> The op should try a few motors and work out exactly what he wants from the new car....


I didn't find it fun. I found it waaayyy too heavy.

But it is personal preference.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

RD55 DUN said:


> At 24, don't think I could imagine myself in a 5 door.
> 
> Plenty of responses on the matter, id certainly look at the z4 coupes, they seem a bit more manly than the convertible ones. Also the Alfa Brera 3.2…always liked these cars and fairly uncommon on the roads.


You won't get anywhere near 30mpg in these (Alfa), if you do you must do a lot of downhill driving or you're driving like a granny which defeats the object of having a 3.2V6 under the bonnet.

Think 19mpg on the same journey that my Octavia 2.0TFSi VRS does 33mpg on. Oh and the Alfa isn't as quick either despite the added 60bhp!, the Italians must make up BHP figures!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

S3 is a good all round package with great tuning potential, if a little dull compared to a Renault RS etc.

Don't be fooled though, on UK roads (not tracks) it's a much better drive than people give it credit for. 

Fair enough the back end can't be hanged out as you drift round that roundabout... but c'mon that's just Pub and EVO mag talk!

It will go fast inbetween corners and feel planted going round them with easy to control understeer on the limit, but that's a high limit for UK roads.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> I didn't find it fun. I found it waaayyy too heavy.
> 
> But it is personal preference.


What do you have now? Sorry if I've already read it....

Interestingly, a focus RS appears to be only 80kg lighter. The megane RS is a true lightweight mind. Depends on how much cash you're talking!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

horico said:


> What do you have now? Sorry if I've already read it....
> 
> Interestingly, a focus RS appears to be only 80kg lighter. The megane RS is a true lightweight mind. Depends on how much cash you're talking!


They're all lardasses these days.

The 350z isn't exactly light, but it's lighter than the m3 and the centre of gravity faaar lower.

I mean possibly the m3 I had wasn't like every m3 but there was just sooo much roll. The 350z, sure, it's nothing like as quick, but it's more fun around corners, for me at least.

I also got sick of things breaking on the m3, but seems even more things have gone wrong on the zed


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

robertdon777 said:


> S3 is a good all round package with great tuning potential, if a little dull compared to a Renault RS etc.
> 
> Don't be fooled though, on UK roads (not tracks) it's a much better drive than people give it credit for.
> 
> ...


Very well put rob,i used to love my S3,once mapped to the max it was a little rocket,it used to p!ss over many a motor,great fun.


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

+1 for an audi or vw


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Is that what you drive RP a 350Z mate ? Nice cars don't see them much what colour is it?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

DJ.X-Ray said:


> Is that what you drive RP a 350Z mate ? Nice cars don't see them much what colour is it?


Tis azure blue.

It's ok, I prefer at least the exhaust note and handling to the m3 I had.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Very nice mate i like it.They've got a nice stance cheers for that.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

DJ.X-Ray said:


> Very nice mate i like it.They've got a nice stance cheers for that.


Needs lowering but it already bottoms out too often 

That's one thing you can do on an s5 / m3 without worrying about.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> Needs lowering but it already bottoms out too often
> 
> That's one thing you can do on an s5 / m3 without worrying about.


Looks ideal for drifts/powerslides,,not that i'm suggesting you do that type of thing lol


----------



## MikeyD (Jan 4, 2013)

RD55 DUN said:


> I do still enjoy them, however they are both the "same" type of car. The ek is very raw, loud, crashy, stripped out and folk look at me like im an **** (which i enjoy) lol. The FN2, is fast, relatively comfy and pretty well made.
> 
> Would love something like that, with plenty of torque on tap. However with the mileage i do a 335/330d/325d may not be the most sensible option.
> 
> Not sure what i think of Audi of late, they are pretty common and just a little bland imo.


The World's your Oyster... have a great time looking and testing :thumb:

You can alwasy re-map a nice BMW "d" increases fuel economy, oh and bhp :lol: have a look at the emaps website - gives you an idea of gains and no-one will ever know 

all the best


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Spotted an M3 that is fairly local to me and suits me with the age that I might go look at if I can figure out my finances.

I do like the Audi S3, but I feel they are still expensive, my friend has one and its had a few issues with the coil-packs giving up.

Have considered a BMW d car and mapping, but the mileage I do is pretty low so I may have issues with DPF’s.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

M3's a nice car,never owned one but drove a couple.Another hatch to throw in the mix-Civic Type R


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

I drove a 335d recently while my ///M was in the garage for a few days. It was definitely quick and refined but the way it covered ground (actual corners / b roads) at anything over 'brisk' was horrendously floaty and disjointed. No doubt this could be remedied by a good set of non RFT's and / or decent suspenders but you're modifying it again.

Immediately after, I had the use of a V8 M3 for the next few days and it was glorious, if a little muted for a V8. Got back in to my e46 after and it was a little like going back in time in terms of overall refinement - the new M3 is so much more comfy, much like e36 owners describe e46's but it didn't take long to get back into the swing of the e46 and enjoy the rasp.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

DJ.X-Ray said:


> M3's a nice car,never owned one but drove a couple.Another hatch to throw in the mix-Civic Type R


Have you read the first post? :lol:


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

i think the op has a civic type r already, two in fact?


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

johnnyc said:


> i think the op has a civic type r already, two in fact?


That is correct, ha. :car:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

horico said:


> I drove a 335d recently while my ///M was in the garage for a few days. It was definitely quick and refined but the way it covered ground (actual corners / b roads) at anything over 'brisk' was horrendously floaty and disjointed. No doubt this could be remedied by a good set of non RFT's and / or decent suspenders but you're modifying it again.
> 
> Immediately after, I had the use of a V8 M3 for the next few days and it was glorious, if a little muted for a V8. Got back in to my e46 after and it was a little like going back in time in terms of overall refinement - the new M3 is so much more comfy, much like e36 owners describe e46's but it didn't take long to get back into the swing of the e46 and enjoy the rasp.


I grew to hate the rasp of the e46. The new v8 sounds amazing with a decent set of pipes.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

horico said:


> Have you read the first post? :lol:


Lol,,Ahem,,quash that,i'll get my coat:tumbleweed:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Maybe it's just where I stay but we're hardly the country with the best weather in the world, unless you were buying proper tyres I personally would genuinely avoid Rwd, it might only snow for those 2/3 days but it's still a massive ball ache where I stay, add into the fact i'm not a "driver" as some put it I like the feeling of 4WD.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

gally said:


> Maybe it's just where I stay but we're hardly the country with the best weather in the world, unless you were buying proper tyres I personally would genuinely avoid Rwd, it might only snow for those 2/3 days but it's still a massive ball ache where I stay, add into the fact i'm not a "driver" as some put it I like the feeling of 4WD.


Wimp


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

^ that’s a valid point that I had thought about with RWD. Generally we do get a lengthy period of time where the roads are covered in snow/ice.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

RD55 DUN said:


> ^ that's a valid point that I had thought about with RWD. Generally we do get a lengthy period of time where the roads are covered in snow/ice.


I guess you are pretty northern, all depends on how much snow you have.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

RD55 DUN said:


> ^ that's a valid point that I had thought about with RWD. Generally we do get a lengthy period of time where the roads are covered in snow/ice.


I know someone with a lovely blue Audi S4, with stage 2 remap, decatted V8 for sale...

4wd, laughs at M3s, and is amazing... :tumbleweed::tumbleweed:

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> I know someone with a lovely blue Audi S4, with stage 2 remap, decatted V8 for sale...
> 
> 4wd, laughs at M3s, and is amazing... :tumbleweed::tumbleweed:
> 
> ...


S4's are old mans cars  S8's even moreso


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> S4's are old mans cars  S8's even moreso


But not quite as old man as a datsun eh... 

Esp one on gimp wheels..... :doublesho

:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> But not quite as old man as a datsun eh...
> 
> Esp one on gimp wheels..... :doublesho
> 
> :thumb:


Don't you have a datsun on gimp wheels?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> Don't you have a datsun on gimp wheels?


Ahhhh... my "unicorn"... :argie:

Yes, I believe I do own a 1985 Datsun Fairlady Z...

I'm not sure mind you, I haven't seen it for years!

:lol:

Got to love long, long, long, long, long, long term projects!

:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> Wimp


I;'m an assessor. You're lucky I get over 30mph in the wet never mind snow and ice. My V6 TT felt so great in the Winter, safe, quiet zero hassle in the snow. Really brings it home how easy it makes your life.



RD55 DUN said:


> ^ that's a valid point that I had thought about with RWD. Generally we do get a lengthy period of time where the roads are covered in snow/ice.


Most people don't care which is fine, plenty of BMWs and Mercs on the road I just couldn't be assed with the hassle in the winter.


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

It was quite comical watching all the Mercs and bmw's park up in the snow the other day, and others trying but getting nowhere fast. It was as much people that couldn't drive as it was the conditions. I love quattro, and I'm not sure that I'll ever go back to 2wheel drive. I personally wouldn't grow up too much yet. 10-12k would buy you a nice impreza.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

gally said:


> I;'m an assessor. You're lucky I get over 30mph in the wet never mind snow and ice. My V6 TT felt so great in the Winter, safe, quiet zero hassle in the snow. Really brings it home how easy it makes your life.
> 
> Most people don't care which is fine, plenty of BMWs and Mercs on the road I just couldn't be assed with the hassle in the winter.


Ahh well  I don't want easy, I want involved


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

gally said:


> Maybe it's just where I stay but we're hardly the country with the best weather in the world, unless you were buying proper tyres I personally would genuinely avoid Rwd, it might only snow for those 2/3 days but it's still a massive ball ache where I stay, add into the fact i'm not a "driver" as some put it I like the feeling of 4WD.


Scotland doesn't have anywhere near the worst either.

Millions of people manage to make it through tough winters in most other countries with RWD without much issues.

We've become such moaning drama queens in this country.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Kerr said:


> Scotland doesn't have anywhere near the worst either.
> 
> Millions of people manage to make it through tough winters in most other countries with RWD without much issues.
> 
> We've become such moaning drama queens in this country.


Yes and most other countries aren't full of mongs who think they don't need winter tyres. Fact.

This country thinks it's fine yet every Winter people spend a night trapped in their cars on the Motorway. Something Winter tyres could stop.

This country is the problem.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

I've got a grown up car 5er touring BMW
I wish I could afford a petrol fun car too

Hot hatches like type r is nice, but what's grown up type car?


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> I grew to hate the rasp of the e46. The new v8 sounds amazing with a decent set of pipes.


Wont argue with the V8 - an eisenman race is wuvverly... :argie:

As for winter tyres and M3's - search yourtube for a m3 vs video with snow tyres. Shows all sorts of other cars how good they are on a simple uphill start.


----------

